# 2 for edge trip next week maybe even a cobia trip ?



## kowboycc (Feb 2, 2014)

I have 2 for edge trip, will share fuel, Tuesday, wed or?
580-239-9108
or 850-512-4549


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Post pics.


----------



## kowboycc (Feb 2, 2014)

post pics of what


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Post pics.


I think he's looking fer a ride not looking fer fishers, not sure buy needing to be a little clearer.

Post pics meaning pics of your sled if you are offering spots on your ride....:thumbsup:


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Grrrrrrr


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I think he's looking for a ride.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm open for tuesday......


----------



## kowboycc (Feb 2, 2014)

yes we are looking for a ride, thx
we just wanna go fishin


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kowboycc said:


> yes we are looking for a ride, thx
> we just wanna go fishin


BAM!!! I deciphered the code 1st!!!!:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## kowboycc (Feb 2, 2014)

*thanks to the gentleman that took us out*

got to battle an 8 foot 450 ilb shark for about 45 minutes, and filled ice chest half way up with other nice filets,
my friend from indianna was amazed, was his first time out on the sea


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Report?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

can a shark really be 450 lbs. and only 8 feet?
:no::thumbup:

jack


----------



## kowboycc (Feb 2, 2014)

*shark*

captains estimate 450 to 500 7 to 8 foot, he was huge


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What the.
Whyme 
MakomyDayo


----------

